# The Richelieu



## shane67 (May 12, 2008)

can anyone help me source any pictures of richelieu the french battleship that was refitted in newyork in 1943, i am looking for any pre refit photo's especially the stern sections ,the catapults and hanger do not appear on any of the photo's i have if anyone can help i would be very grateful as i have taken on a 1;100 scratch build of her.

shane


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Shane,

There are a couple of good pics *here*

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## shane67 (May 12, 2008)

cheer's chris they are great ,i actually have these but smaller size,also no photo's of the stern and hanger deck, but did learn something new the lest two photo's that are of the gun barrel on carriage and the turret missing a barrel are actually listed on other sites as being the richelieu when intact they are the jean bart's guns interesting aye.
thanks and anymore sites would be nice i haven't even seen any gfrench building photo's or many pre refit photo's they seem very few and far inbetween but all will be gratefully excepted ....


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats correct Shane the Jean Bart went to the US incomplete with some of the main guns secured on deck until the shipyard could fit them.

There is a good photo of her stern in the book "Battleships of World War II" by M.J.Whitley which I will scan and Email to you as it is covered by the publishers copyright.

Davie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I have noticed that there is a very strong similarity in the design of the Richelieu/Jean Bart to the Strasbourg battlecruisers so it should be possible to extrapolate the design of the stern area by comparing the two.

Email sent i've had to use WinZip before sending it by Hotmail as MSN resizes everything to 600x400.....

Davie


----------



## shane67 (May 12, 2008)

thanks davie am waiting with baited breathe,all my photo's are from the WARSHIP AND WARSHIP MODELLING book by David Wooley and William Clarke it is a brilliant source and has 10 decent photo's but only one pre refit but from distance and not very large .


----------



## shane67 (May 12, 2008)

davie have you by chance got any details on the strasbourg class battlecruiser's so as i can compare them to the richelieu and jean bart plan's i have from the french gov site mentioned in one of the other thread's on here,cheers.
shane.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Dunkerque-206a4020.jpg
http://www.modelwarships.com/features/archives/dunkerque/dunkerque.htm

Also just found some photos of a small scale model of the Richelieu in her 1940 appearance
http://www.steelnavy.com/images/2002MarchGallery/richelieu1France1940NepN1401A.jpg
http://www.steelnavy.com/images/2002MarchGallery/richelieu2France1940NepN1401A.jpg
http://www.steelnavy.com/images/2002MarchGallery/richelieu3France1940NepN1401A.jpg


----------



## shane67 (May 12, 2008)

cheers davie nice site didn't think to look at the dunkirk class after all the richelieu class was merely a larger version of the dunkirk class anyway ,bigger guns faster thats all

shane.


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

The Richelieu is, with the Jean Bart, my favorite class of ship.

I have the MRB plan of the JB and the French Musée de la Marine 3-sheet plan of the Richelieu. 

Richelieu is sharing history with UK as well, as, after her US refit , she patrolled the North atlantic with the Home Fleet before going to the Pacific in late 44. 
She was sometimes referred as to "HMS Richelieu" at that time.

I have a few pictures I will be glad to send you, should you PM me your email.

Lastly, if you can afford the trip, there is a 1/100 model in permanent display in the Paris Maritime museum.


----------



## shane67 (May 12, 2008)

thanks vchiu i have pm ed you my email so you can send me some pic's .


----------



## Corixa (Feb 8, 2008)

Shane - 
I notice that Trumpeter is producing a plastic model of Richelieu. That would help you with the details? Not sure which period of her life will be covered.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Trumpter kit depicts her after her rebuilding which removed the catapult and aircraft hanger in the stern as far as I know. All the kits i've seen of her are in this guise of post 1942 with a lot of anti-aircraft guns on the stern


----------



## shane67 (May 12, 2008)

the refit was actually feb 1943,but i have also never seen a kit as built , infact there is very little info at all of her in her original guise but any reference can be helpful so thanks anyway.

shane


----------

